# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Online Pet Shop worldwide ?

## bntz

Where I can find pet store which sell frogs worldwide ? I'm in Indonesia and frogs isn't common pet in this country.

----------


## Emma Louise

Where I live in England it's the same. I would try Exotic-Pets.co.uk, I know they deliver outside the UK, but not sure if they deliver to you, worth a shot  :Smile:

----------


## bntz

> Where I live in England it's the same. I would try Exotic-Pets.co.uk, I know they deliver outside the UK, but not sure if they deliver to you, worth a shot


Is that any shop/breeder that in Asia ? hmm the shipping cost will be too expensive for me  :EEK!:

----------


## Emma Louise

hhmm, that is a good point, have you tried searching places on like google for breeders in asia? when I was after a treefrog i got fed up and just searched everywhere as locally as it could give me.

----------


## Deku

Asia? All I can think of is maybe china? They distribute alot of animals. But most of em are for dinning. So yeah. You may want to look onto that. EVerytime I go to china town I see a ton of animals including tree frogs for some reason.

----------


## bntz

> Asia? All I can think of is maybe china? They distribute alot of animals. But most of em are for dinning. So yeah. You may want to look onto that. EVerytime I go to china town I see a ton of animals including tree frogs for some reason.


tree frog for dinner ??  :EEK!:  WOW !! That is awesome

----------


## Deku

> tree frog for dinner ??  WOW !! That is awesome


gross though

----------


## Kurt

Unfortunately, it is very difficult to ship live animals over international borders, so you need to look within Indonesia for frogs. On the plus side there are a lot of cool frogs native to Indonesia, _Rhacophorus reinwardtii_ comes to mind.

----------


## bntz

> Unfortunately, it is very difficult to ship live animals over international borders, so you need to look within Indonesia for frogs. On the plus side there are a lot of cool frogs native to Indonesia, _Rhacophorus reinwardtii_ comes to mind.


Yes you're right, but I want frogs there aren't native to Indonesia. Like the african bullfrog. Fortunately, there is ACF breeder in Indonesia so it's easy to get and with a reasonable price. 

Actually, even I live in here there are soooo many amphibians species I don't know. And almost species on sale are wild caught. My white's tree frog and white lipped are white caught.

----------


## Deku

> Yes you're right, but I want frogs there aren't native to Indonesia. Like the african bullfrog. Fortunately, there is ACF breeder in Indonesia so it's easy to get and with a reasonable price. 
> 
> Actually, even I live in here there are soooo many amphibians species I don't know. And almost species on sale are wild caught. My white's tree frog and white lipped are white caught.


Lol I know what you mean. Like the oddity i guess. Id pick a native animal over a non native though. Iam weird like that. I like to catch my own stuff sometimes. Lolol

----------


## bntz

> Lol I know what you mean. Like the oddity i guess. Id pick a native animal over a non native though. Iam weird like that. I like to catch my own stuff sometimes. Lolol


You catch your own frog ?? Wow that amazing  :Big Applause: 

Wild caught pet become rare to find these day. Because of the illegal logging that damage the forest. So doest the fauna are decreasing.

----------


## Deku

> You catch your own frog ?? Wow that amazing 
> 
> Wild caught pet become rare to find these day. Because of the illegal logging that damage the forest. So doest the fauna are decreasing.


Hmm with frogs. IAm more limited. Because I only like toads for the most part. I also like other frogs. But mostly toads. I catch sometimes the american toads. I mainly catch turtles which is what I meant. I dont eat em. But I sometimes keep em in a seperate tank undisturbed for a week(feeding of course) and then release it. Mainly for studying it and learning its behaviour. Turtles adapt pretty fast id say.

----------


## bntz

> Hmm with frogs. IAm more limited. Because I only like toads for the most part. I also like other frogs. But mostly toads. I catch sometimes the american toads. I mainly catch turtles which is what I meant. I dont eat em. But I sometimes keep em in a seperate tank undisturbed for a week(feeding of course) and then release it. Mainly for studying it and learning its behaviour. Turtles adapt pretty fast id say.


Mine is different. I don't have any toad for keeping because toads mostly can spread an itching liquid. But I've got wild toads in my yard, It's bout hundreds of them  :Big Grin: . They are very very common toad live with humans in my place called _Bufo melanostictus_

----------


## Deku

> Mine is different. I don't have any toad for keeping because toads mostly can spread an itching liquid. But I've got wild toads in my yard, It's bout hundreds of them . They are very very common toad live with humans in my place called _Bufo melanostictus_


That would be the bufotenin poison. They only expell that when they feel threatened. Toads can be a bit skittish in MY experience. But some end up calming down. Some people here even have toads that are generally calm and their experiences are different.  I like toads because if you watch them from afar they are abit aloof and mellow. Somewhat like a cat but not really.

----------


## Tropicok

Where there is a will, there is a way.   When I first started with redfoot tortoises I had a terrible time find others who were interested and where I could find breeders.  The amphibian addiction has been easier now with my contacts locally and on the internet. Since I have not been to Indonesia the suggestions may not apply but here are a few:  ask pet dealers who deal in any kind of pet if they know someone.....is there a veterinarian or rescue place where you live, ask them.....is there a reptile/amphibian club where you live......?  Ask friends or relatives if they know of anyone who have\\s a toad or frog for a pet...you would be surprised at some of the answers.   Someone may have acquired an African toad long ago, before all the rules were made, and still have it around.  Is there a zoo nearby, ask to speak to a zoo keeper.

----------


## bntz

> Where there is a will, there is a way.   When I first started with redfoot tortoises I had a terrible time find others who were interested and where I could find breeders.  The amphibian addiction has been easier now with my contacts locally and on the internet. Since I have not been to Indonesia the suggestions may not apply but here are a few:  ask pet dealers who deal in any kind of pet if they know someone.....is there a veterinarian or rescue place where you live, ask them.....is there a reptile/amphibian club where you live......?  Ask friends or relatives if they know of anyone who have\\s a toad or frog for a pet...you would be surprised at some of the answers.   Someone may have acquired an African toad long ago, before all the rules were made, and still have it around.  Is there a zoo nearby, ask to speak to a zoo keeper.


Reptiles and Amphibians are not common pet here. There is only about 50 pet store exclusively for exotic pets (including reptiles and amphibians) in all over my country, it's true. It's easy to find animals that native here like green tree phyton, reticulated phyton, blue tongue skink, or white's tree frog but my problem is I want frogs that not native here just like african bullfrog.

I have many friend of veterinarian but they didn't much know about that. They can only provide pet that native live in Indonesia. Thx for your concern anyway,  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Deku

> Reptiles and Amphibians are not common pet here. There is only about 50 pet store exclusively for exotic pets (including reptiles and amphibians) in all over my country, it's true. It's easy to find animals that native here like green tree phyton, reticulated phyton, blue tongue skink, or white's tree frog but my problem is I want frogs that not native here just like african bullfrog.
> 
> I have many friend of veterinarian but they didn't much know about that. They can only provide pet that native live in Indonesia. Thx for your concern anyway,


*cough* smuggle one? xD  Jk. But if you are really interested in that species and very determined to get it. You could.... just get a pair shipped from another country. You'd have to pay more. But eh, better than nothing? More novelty I guess? If you end up breeding them well then you can start your own business on these frogs. Corner the indian market?

----------


## Kurt

Don't you mean the Indonesian market? It don't matter, unless he can get his hands on them and that appears to be very difficult.

----------


## Deku

> Don't you mean the Indonesian market? It don't matter, unless he can get his hands on them and that appears to be very difficult.


He could try online?

----------


## Kurt

There is still that international border issue.

----------


## Deku

> There is still that international border issue.


Damn. Forgot about that. 
Dx

----------


## bntz

> There is still that international border issue.


forget about that... There is friend from local reptile community buy snake online and he got problem in Qatar's airport. So the snake returned to the store.

----------

